# Final hunt of the upland season



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Suck out of work early and had an hour to try the quail one last time for the season. Managed to jump three coveys and two played nice.



Also who would of thought you'd ever see one these in a place that gets over 120 degrees in the summer.


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

Fine work soldier! Quail are a favorite of mine. Too bad I have to drive so far to find huntable populations.


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

Awesome!


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Thats awesome! Way to finish out your season


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Nice job on the quail. Not sure about a dry beaver though!


----------



## silencer (May 12, 2010)

Quail are awesome but a dry beaver is never good. I prefer mine wet


----------

